# What is the Time Limit to come inside the country?



## s.anandkumarr (May 13, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm applying for a temp work visa in couple of weeks. I got some doubts.

If I'm granted with temp work visa, what is the time line I should be inside the country? 

1. My offer letter says I should join on Sep 2, 2013. Can I come by august or july end if I get visa before? 

2. If my offer letter says Sep 2 as joining date, can I come on later date like September third or last week. My employer is ready to adjust on the dates. But do I need to provide documents on that for immigration that I'm late? 

And another important question on the job is

Normally when joining/changing jobs within NZ, what are the documents the new NZ employer looks for from the previous NZ employer? Like offer letter, payslip, relieve letter, bank statement? 

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

s.anandkumarr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm applying for a temp work visa in couple of weeks. I got some doubts.
> 
> ...


Once you have secured a Temp. Work Visa you will have 3 months from the date of validity to enter NZ.

Your offer letter from your employer will be the start date for the job or expiry date to start the job.

Yes as soon as you secure the Temp. Work Visa you can enter NZ.

If you come on a later date than your employers offer letter you may lose the job offer unless you have made other arrangements with them to attend later.

If you travel to NZ outside the 3 months validity of the Temp. Work Visa you will be turned away as you will not hold a valid visa at the time of entry.

As long as your travel is within the 3 months validity period of your Temp. Work Visa you don't need to inform Immigration if your work start date changes slightly, but it may be a good idea to keep them informed anyway.

It is possible to move the expiry date of the Temp. Work Visa by applying to Immigration for a "variance of travel conditions". Apparently costs $50 per person.

Your Temp. Work Visa is only secured as you have a job offer from an NZ employer. Your employer and job title will be a condition on your visa.
If you are likely to change jobs or employer once in NZ you must inform Immigration 'BEFORE' doing so, as any change actually breaks the conditions of your visa. 
Immigration must consider any new job position and any new employer and authorise this by approving you another Temp. Work Visa with the new job and/or employer becoming a condition of that visa.

If you change employers - first of all Immigration must approve - see above.
Your new employer would most likely want a reference off your previous employer in their decision to offer you employment including period of service, confirmation of pay level etc, however there is no legal requirement for your current employer to do this.
You do not need to give your new employer anything other than your IRD number so they can calculate your tax correctly.
If you do not provide an IRD number you will be taxed at the emergency rate which is generally higher.


----------



## s.anandkumarr (May 13, 2013)

Thanks, you have answered my questions in detail. 

Really helped me. Thanks a ton.


----------

